# Engine Mounts



## Cheeseball568 (Mar 16, 2018)

I am replacing the engine mounts in my '06 GTO and was wondering if the passenger side needed to remain billet style instead of switching both sides to hydraulic. I could use the info fast as I need to order the parts by 4pm. Thanks.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't realize the two sides were different. Does the billet one look like original equipment?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

